# traduzione di "focacceria" in spagnolo



## madin

Ciao a tutti! Ricorro al forum per avere un piccolo aiuto: dovrei scrivere in spagnolo la parola "focacceria" si tratta di un'insegna di un locale...trovo "boccadillo" ma non credo vada bene per un'insegna...se qualcuno mi può aiutare....8))
Grazie ciao.

[...]


----------



## Sabrine07

Non c'è una traduzione, potresti lasciare "Focacceria" (a Barcellona c'è n'è già una, ad esempio) o scrivere _pizza al corte_ (ma non è la stessa cosa!).


----------



## madin

Sabrine07 said:


> Non c'è una traduzione, potresti lasciare "Focacceria" (a Barcellona c'è n'è già una, ad esempio) o scrivere _pizza al corte_ (ma non è la stessa cosa!).



Grazie! 8)


> Nota del moderatore:
> Devi aprire un nuovo thread per una domanda differente.


----------



## gatogab

madin said:


> Ciao a tutti! Ricorro al forum per avere un piccolo aiuto: dovrei scrivere in spagnolo la parola "focacceria" si tratta di un'insegna di un locale...trovo "boccadillo" ma non credo vada bene per un'insegna...se qualcuno mi può aiutare....8))
> Grazie ciao.
> 
> [...]


 
Hogacería?

gatogab


----------



## 0scar

Si hay que traducir sí o sí gatogab ha encontrado la palabra justa "hogacería"


----------



## madin

GRAZIE ANCORA! Ciao


----------



## Laos

0scar said:


> Si hay que traducir sí o sí gatogab ha encontrado la palabra justa "hogacería"



Ma "Pan de hogaza" non è una sorta di pane casareccio? O sbaglio? 

La focaccia non è la stessa cosa. Io metterei "focacceria" con una nota se necessario.


----------



## 0scar

*Dic. RAE*


*hogaza**.*

(Del lat. _*focacĭa*_, t. f. de _-cĭus_, cocido al fuego).


----------



## aceituna

Puede que hogaza y focaccia tengan la misma raíz, pero no son lo mismo...
Yo dejaría "focacceria".


----------



## Laos

0scar said:


> *Dic. RAE*
> 
> 
> *hogaza**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _*focacĭa*_, t. f. de _-cĭus_, cocido al fuego).



*hogaza**.*



 (Del lat. _focacĭa_, t. f. de _-cĭus_, cocido al fuego).




* 1.     * f. Pan grande que pesa más de dos libras.





Ora, che una parola venga dal latino, purtroppo non è affatto indicativo... chissà che evoluzione ha avuto ciò che in latino veniva designato con la parola "focacia"... è passato un po' di tempo d'altronde. 
Ad ogni modo, ciò che viene dal latino "focacia" oggi è un Pan grande que pesa más de dos libras, e la focaccia non rientra in questa descrizione. E' una specie di pizza alta.


----------



## la italianilla

A Madrid usano "focaccia" perché ricordo che un amico madrilegno mi chiese la ricetta della focaccia genovese (da cui rimase molto colpito durante una vacanza estiva nella zona ). La cosa che però mi lascia un po' perplessa è il fatto che credo che gli spagnoli intendano per focaccia quello che noi "avviciniamo" alla definizione di "pane pizza" cioè molto più spesso di come in realtà dovrebbe esser la focaccia!
Ciao!


----------



## madin

Con il termine "focacceria" (tradotto in spagnolo) , si vorrebbe segnalare agli spagnoli in vacanza in italia un punto vendita di pizza, focaccia e tutte le loro varianti; ma non si tratta di una panetteria ma piuttosto di un "bar"...


----------



## la italianilla

madin said:


> Con il termine "focacceria" (tradotto in spagnolo) , si vorrebbe segnalare agli spagnoli in vacanza in italia un punto vendita di pizza, focaccia e tutte le loro varianti; ma non si tratta di una panetteria ma piuttosto di un "bar"...



Credo che tu abbia ragione madin, come ho già detto prima, ho notato anche che alcune differenze su diversi tipi di pani pizza, focacce ecc, non si percepiscono all'estero. Però le _focacceria_ ci sono (per esempio a Barcellona, come ha detto Sabrine07)...anche se è difficile che si trovi una focacceria intesa così com'è da noi. Ogni paese si fa le sue idee sulle cose e poi ci si adatta alle varie "abitudini casalinghe".


----------



## gatogab

la italianilla said:


> Credo che tu abbia ragione madin, come ho già detto prima, ho notato anche che alcune differenze su diversi tipi di pani pizza, focacce ecc, non si percepiscono all'estero. Però le _focacceria_ ci sono (per esempio a Barcellona, come ha detto Sabrine07)...anche se è difficile che si trovi una focacceria intesa così com'è da noi. *Ogni paese si fa le sue idee sulle cose e poi ci si adatta alle varie "abitudini casalinghe*".


 
¿Y cómo pronuncian la palabra "focacceria"?... ¿Focacería en lugar de "focacheria"?...¿Así cómo pronuncian pizería en vez de "pidseria"?
Gracias.
gatogab


----------



## la italianilla

gatogab said:


> ¿Y cómo pronuncian la palabra "focacceria"?... ¿Focacería en lugar de "focacheria"?...¿Así cómo pronuncian pizería en vez de "pidseria"?
> Gracias.
> gatogab



Tu sei madrelingua, magari come lo pronunciano potresti intuirlo più tu di me 
Non lo so, per me la pronuncia sarà vicina a "focacceria", più che altro perché anche capuccino ha due c però lo dicono bene (cioè non lo diranno perfettamente ma non dicono neppure "capuc-cino")!


----------



## gatogab

la italianilla said:


> Tu sei madrelingua, magari come lo pronunciano potresti intuirlo più tu di me
> Non lo so, per me la pronuncia sarà vicina a "focacceria", più che altro perché anche capuccino ha due c però lo dicono bene (cioè non lo diranno perfettamente ma non dicono neppure "capuc-cino")!


 
O sea ¿Me dices que _focacceria_ normalmente, en Barcelona, se pronuncia "focachería"?
Perdona mi insistencia.
gatogab


----------



## la italianilla

gatogab said:


> O sea ¿Me dices que _focacceria_ normalmente, en Barcelona, se pronuncia "focachería"?
> Perdona mi insistencia.
> gatogab



Non so come lo pronunciano, in realtà si tratta di un luogo, però bisogna vedere come lo leggono. Chiedo al foro di catalano, vediamo che dicono. Anzi mi sa che chiedo in quello di Solo Español.

EDiT: Aquí el hilo...esperamos a los nativos


----------



## lautaro

Credo che l'insegna di cui si parla sia di un locale italiano o "in stile italiano". Io lascerei "foccacceria" ... dopotutto a chi verrebbe in mente di tradurre "tapería" o "tapas". Come sarebbe "tapperia"?


----------



## gatogab

lautaro said:


> Credo che l'insegna di cui si parla sia di un locale italiano o "in stile italiano". Io lascerei "focacceria" ... dopotutto a chi verrebbe in mente di tradurre "tapería" o "tapas". Come sarebbe "tapperia"?


Scusa la correzione, ma foccacceria tende a complicare di più l'argomento. 
Mira, entre tapperia y taperia no existe tanta diferencia de pronunciación, sino por la "doble p" 
(Considero las dobles de la lengua italiana una tortura para los que desean hablar bien este idioma)

Saludos
gatogab


----------

